# AquaScaping World -  online aquascaping magazine



## zig (25 Feb 2008)

Aquascaping world magazine produced by John N. from over on APC.

Brand new issue 1 

www.aquascapingworld.com/magazine/


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Feb 2008)

It's quite good isn't it, Nice job.


----------



## JamesC (25 Feb 2008)

Looks very professional and informative.

Thanks for posting
James


----------



## Themuleous (25 Feb 2008)

Nice one Zig


----------



## Martin (25 Feb 2008)

very interesting, a good read.


----------



## Tom (25 Feb 2008)

Anyone notice my article??


----------



## Dan Crawford (25 Feb 2008)

> Anyone notice my article??


 thats what drew me to it Tom (you'd posted on UKAF), loved it.


----------



## Tom (25 Feb 2008)

Ahh, never realised you were on UKAF


----------



## TDI-line (25 Feb 2008)

Good one Zig.


----------



## Joecoral (25 Feb 2008)

a good read! i'm looking forward to reading more issues


----------



## George Farmer (27 Feb 2008)

What a superb idea.  This has been a long time coming and I'm glad it's been done so well.

This is a great opportunity to promote the international aquascaping hobby.

I've joined the forum and already put up a couple of threads.

JohnN (admin) is a nice guy as well.  When I get time to submit some articles to UKAPS, I'll likely submit them there too.

I enjoyed our own Tom's algae eater article.  Nice one mate.


----------



## zig (27 Feb 2008)

I agree, its very well done, definitely more room in the market for quality productions, I guess keeping it going on a monthly basis with new content will be the challange.

I do believe I may be featured in next months edition  

Well done Tom I actually didn't spot that until you pointed it out, good article.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Feb 2008)

Yeh a monthly publications, in particular a free one, is ambitious, but good luck to them, lets hope they manage it 

Sam


----------

